# Plywood/MDF prices and sources?



## Dissolve (1 Sep 2013)

Hello,

I'm trying to find sources of MDF and Plywood near Waterlooville/Portsmouth cheaper than the dreaded B&Q. Goodwillies service is absolutely shocking and it takes some serious time to get anything from them into your transport and back home.

Is anyone aware of other places that offer MDF/Ply for a decent price? I'm building a lot of workshop furnishings soon and I'll need 3-4 sheets of 18mm Ply and 3 MDF. Don't fancy paying B&Q's £30 a sheet for 18mm P;y!

Thanks


----------



## John15 (2 Sep 2013)

Travis Perkins of Jewsons maybe a little cheaper


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Sep 2013)

I've spent quite some time pricing mdf in my area (N Hants) and B&Q cant be beaten! They do 18mm MDF for £16 per 8x4 sheet which is the best I've ever come across. Their ply is a lot more, and the project I was working on didn't warrant it so I didn't do the big compare. Ply is however always a lot more expensive than MDF. At least double for the same thickness pretty much if not more.


----------



## arborcraft (2 Sep 2013)

Try Meyer Timber in the Western docks, Southampton. Lots of choice, good quality and generally a bit cheaper than their published price guide.


----------



## Dissolve (2 Sep 2013)

Random Orbital Bob":8epg1qqh said:


> I've spent quite some time pricing mdf in my area (N Hants) and B&Q cant be beaten! They do 18mm MDF for £16 per 8x4 sheet which is the best I've ever come across. Their ply is a lot more, and the project I was working on didn't warrant it so I didn't do the big compare. Ply is however always a lot more expensive than MDF. At least double for the same thickness pretty much if not more.



Really? B&Q by me is £20 for an 18mm sheet. Not a huge difference but it adds up! Do you have trade discount or some other type of reduction?

I'll check out the mentioned alternatives! thanks guys.


----------



## petermillard (2 Sep 2013)

If you don't have a decent local yard, then Wickes might be worth a try, though depending on the quality of the ply, £30 for a full sheet in 18mm is pretty good, assuming that's inc VAT. Do Wickes still do some kind of 'bulk saver' deal - 5 for the price of 4 or something like that? Don't know what the quality is like these days - their WBP used to be pretty good, but haven't shopped there for a while.

FWIW I get decent spruce WBP for about £30/sheet from my local yard, 18mm Birch ply is about £45 a sheet, 18mm MR MDF about £22, all inc VAT.

HTH Pete


----------



## the_g_ster (2 Sep 2013)

I've found GW's pretty helpful over the years, apart from the fact they keep their nicest woods in a shop that's hopelessly wet sometimes.

What are you using the MDF for? Cheap isn't always best, and the green stuff machines so much better.

If you do try Meyers let me know how you get on.

(Roof bars are you friend on stuff like this, I even manage to get 8 * 4's on a BMW coupe, they I do get some odd looks.)


----------



## fluffflinger (2 Sep 2013)

Think it can vary on where yo are and the attitude of the staff but I'd try Jewsons the one I use are very good and they do Wisa Twin Plywood (good stuff) at prices that I like. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTdAbovtHDY No it's not baltic Birch but it's way better than the altenatives at it's price point.


----------



## murdoch (2 Sep 2013)

I use Meyer timber and pay about £15+ vat for top quality MR MDF. It's worlds apart brom b&q and is delivered free if you order enough. There ply is excellent too, we buy birch ply and it's more expensive at about £40 but its top notch.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Sep 2013)

dissolve":qlnwrqvx said:


> Random Orbital Bob":qlnwrqvx said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent quite some time pricing mdf in my area (N Hants) and B&Q cant be beaten! They do 18mm MDF for £16 per 8x4 sheet which is the best I've ever come across. Their ply is a lot more, and the project I was working on didn't warrant it so I didn't do the big compare. Ply is however always a lot more expensive than MDF. At least double for the same thickness pretty much if not more.
> ...



I must confess its probably been 18 months since I bought some so I daresay its inflated a bit since then but it was £16. I do have their trade discount card mind which might have counted for a small part of the difference. I also agree with other posters about the quality of B&Q mdf...its not the best by any means. It all depends on the job needs. I've used it in many simple cabinet designs where its well supported and also it takes paint well but there are better grades available with greater density/stiffness but of course they are more dear.

In an ideal world I would just use marine ply for everything (in a world where money grows on trees


----------



## Luketheduke (3 Sep 2013)

Have you got a selco near you? Last time I bought MDF from there it was 10+vat 18mm but I use jewsons for ply at around £25 a sheet although I do have a trade account with them...


----------

